# Question about pure visual memo for corner



## Vha (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi guys, 

A lot of people said that visual memo for corner can done pretty easy. And i've been practice this for 2 month and still cant perform it well. I still requires much time to memorizing it with a really lot of tapping. 

I watch some tutorial video about this, but all of them just said "it's going to there, and there, and there,....." Sorry,but it not really helping much to me. 

People said that they draw a line for each of corner pair. But i still have a problem with some pair. For example : FRD-DBL or RDF-BLD. This pair are little bit nasty to me. How do you guys distinguish this case? Overall, how you do visual memo for corner? 

I need to do visual memo for corner because i use letter for edge.And i can't add more letter anymore. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 25, 2010)

Nicely asked. I'll address this:


Vha said:


> People said that they draw a line for each of corner pair. But i still have a problem with some pair. For example : FRD-DBL or RDF-BLD. This pair are little bit nasty to me. How do you guys distinguish this case? Overall, how you do visual memo for corner?


I would think of the first one as "crossing under" the cube. The second one is more a mirror across a diagonal.

I don't do sticker memo on 3x3x3, but on 4x4x4, I often remember pieces by symmetries and patterns. Sometimes I think of how I would bring one piece to another location, and if feels different if I can simply rotate a piece into place, versus "reflecting" it into place or swinging it into place somehow. Eventually, everything more or less sticks with a different feel.

I'm not fast, so I'm not sure if this is really a good approach. I think it's better to find a way to re-use your letters, or use them in a different way.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 25, 2010)

Vha said:


> Hi guys,
> I need to do visual memo for corner because i use letter for edge.And i can't add more letter anymore. Please help. Thanks



Can't help you with visual.?..
But what do you mean with can't add more letters?

Have a look at this: enough letters to cover your needs all the way up to 5x5x5 (and perhaps even more)...
http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html


----------



## Vha (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply all,



Lucas Garron said:


> Nicely asked. I'll address this:
> 
> 
> I would think of the first one as "crossing under" the cube. The second one is more a mirror across a diagonal.


 
So, do you also memorize that sentence? 

If possible, i want to use no sentence at all so its not affect my memo for edges. But i still cant imagine the line for some case. At least i need a lot of time to memorize that



Cubenovice said:


> Can't help you with visual.?..
> But what do you mean with can't add more letters?



I mean, i can't add more letters for my memo. I used letter for edges. And i can memorize 12 letters at once. If i go to 14, i forgot everything. So i have to use visual.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 26, 2010)

Vha said:


> And i can memorize 12 letters at once. If i go to 14, i forgot everything.


This will probably impprove with practice.

Think of it as going to larger cubes, eventually you will have to start memorizing more info


----------



## LarsN (Oct 26, 2010)

I use visual for both 3x3x3bld and bigcubes bld, but I don't trace a line. I look for symmetries like opposite faces or one move away. But cases like you mention seem to lack symmetri og pattern. In those cases I remember that it's a horrible case, which may seem strange but it rules out the good cases so I can remember it better.
Sometimes I approach those cases by looking at the symmetri relating to the previous or the next case, like your example: FRD - DBL:

The previous pair might have been RBU - FRU. Then I remember that the next pair starts right below FRU.
And the pair after might be UBL - FLD. In this case the DBL relates to UBL.
This method is very good for bigcubes wingedges.


----------



## theace (Oct 26, 2010)

I've tried everything there is to BLDing but I totally fail. I couldn't even get past the edges. I practiced for like a month but it doesnt seem to help.

I'm using the method where you use a T or Ja perm to switch edges from one place to the other. I could memo a maximum of one cycle. The minute there's a break, I can't do poop.

I tried to memo bu making sentences using letters of positions. e.g: If it's like RF -> FU -> BU -> BL -> DF -> ... I'd go like: The RF values of the FU**** up Back Up of BLack DaFfodils ...

It works to a certain extent, but it takes AGES to memo. And I can't switch cycles. Any advice?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 26, 2010)

Consider making a fixed list of words. Then you only have to remember the words (sentence) instead of having to remember and figure out what pieces / stickers they mean.

Chris Hardwick's 'list that I posted is a great example of this approach.

He assigns words/persons to Stickers (or Positions) but also has specific words for letter-*pairs* so in these cases one word describes two stickers (positions). This way you can make shorter sentences.

Personally I use a fixed word per sticker and make up stories with these words.
Disadvantage is that I have to memo up to 18 words.
Advantage: This should prepare me for bigger cubes or multi BLD in the long run. If I can memo 18 words that are actually letter-pairs I'm getting close to a 4x4x4 memo.


----------



## riffz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> This will probably impprove with practice.
> 
> Think of it as going to larger cubes, eventually you will have to start memorizing more info


 
He may be using a short term or audio memorization technique for edges, in which case it is difficult to extend your memo using that method beyond one type of piece.


----------



## Vha (Oct 28, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> This will probably impprove with practice.
> 
> Think of it as going to larger cubes, eventually you will have to start memorizing more info


 



riffz said:


> He may be using a short term or audio memorization technique for edges, in which case it is difficult to extend your memo using that method beyond one type of piece.



I use letter in edges. I was only able to memorize up to 12 letters fast. I do not want to add the sentence again because it was too difficult, at least i need too much time to memorize it. So improvisation that I need to do is accelerate the time in 12 words.

My goal is to memorize as quickly as possible. I'm sure that the fastest method for 3x3 is letter for edge, and visual for corner. And for big cube, It's easier to use image. 

All i can do now is tapping the piece with remember the sticker's color. I still need a little help with tapping the piece and remember the color. So i tapping and say "blue, white, orange.. and so on. But it really affect my concentration about edge. How they can do so simply by saying "that piece go here, and here, and here...." 

For the people who can do that, please give me an advice



LarsN said:


> Sometimes I approach those cases by looking at the symmetri relating to the previous or the next case, like your example: FRD - DBL:
> 
> The previous pair might have been RBU - FRU. Then I remember that the next pair starts right below FRU.
> And the pair after might be UBL - FLD. In this case the DBL relates to UBL.
> This method is very good for bigcubes wingedges.


 
Nice advice. Thank you. 
But, how if we get more than 1 case? I just think it has high risk that the sequence can be reversed . Especially if we find more than 1 case


Anyway, sorry for my English. I hope this can be understood.


----------



## PalashD (Oct 31, 2010)

theace said:


> I've tried everything there is to BLDing but I totally fail. I couldn't even get past the edges. I practiced for like a month but it doesnt seem to help.
> 
> I'm using the method where you use a T or Ja perm to switch edges from one place to the other. I could memo a maximum of one cycle. The minute there's a break, I can't do poop.
> 
> ...


 
I have been working on BLD for a year and my success rate is 5%. So I am not a good person to give advice but still if you are finding it tough to memo then try BLD without memo for a while. Take a peice of paper and right down the cycles. Once you can execute with a great success rate then concentrate on memo. Start with numbers only. Forget what time you are getting for the time being. Just concentrate on doing it.


----------



## jonny guitar (Nov 1, 2010)

theace said:


> I've tried everything there is to BLDing but I totally fail. I couldn't even get past the edges. I practiced for like a month but it doesnt seem to help.
> 
> 
> I tried to memo bu making sentences using letters of positions. e.g: If it's like RF -> FU -> BU -> BL -> DF -> ... I'd go like: The RF values of the FU**** up Back Up of BLack DaFfodils ...


 
I would suggest you shorten your story by having a Person, an Action, and and Item for each of your 2 letter words. Choose a route you usually walk and know well (I use the walk to the mall for my route with several marked locations along the way) and, at each location, stop and see/feel/hear/smell a Person Action Object ie. At my door I see the image of Rick Flair F$%%cking a Buck -- really see it and appreciate old washed-up wrestler in his spandex in the middle of the ring just laying into a dirty old deer Buck; hear the crowd cheer; be as much a part of it as you can. Continue on to the next location and repeat. Remembering 7 or 8 of these little scenarios is pretty easy if you make them graphic enough (also knowing that each little story has 3 parts (except the last edge and last corner) is one less thing to remember and has less chance of error; incorporating a well known path for each location helps in the story progression and order accuracy.

If you want to practice without a cube in your hand, practice with a deck of cards and using the same method you can practice memo started with 9 then 18 etc etc....I don't have a good memory and I can easily memo a 52 card deck using the method above -- in fact it was waaaay easier than I thought it would be. It is good practice because it is pure memo practice without the cube orientation adding to your stress level. 

Don't give up on it.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 8, 2010)

don't worry about how fast you're going. Just keep tapping the corners until you've memorized and eventully you will get it


----------

